# Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?



## asbasic (19. August 2009)

*Nachtangeln am Forellensee/Raubfischteich, abzocke!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

  hab seit kurzem das Angeln für mich entdeckt und bin total begeistert :l 
Hab aber noch kein Angelschein :c und gehe deshalb an einen „Forellenpuff“ bei mir in der Nähe, da man dort kein Angelschein zum fischen braucht.
  War bis jetzt zweimal dort und habe beim ersten Mal 1 Forelle und beim zweiten 4 Forellen gefangen, hab auch das Schleppen mit dem Sbirolino so langsam raus.

  Am Wochenende gibt’s jetzt an diesem See Nachtangeln, das ganze Kostet 25,- € für zwei Ruten. Der See wird ausschließlich mit Forellen besetzt, nur ein paar Störe und Karpfen sollen noch vom Vorbesitzer drin sein.

  Was haltet Ihr von dem Preis? 
Und was haltet Ihr grundsätzlich vom Nachtangeln auf Forellen? 
Lassen die sich nachts auch mit dem Sbirolino fangen?  

  Mfg asbasic


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Standardpreis für einen Forellenteich. Ich habe schon Gastkarten für mehr mit weniger Leistung gelöst


----------



## asbasic (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, :m


  der Preis ist in meinen Augen auch ganz ok, wenn ich eine Chance hab ein paar Forellen bei Nacht zu fangen. 
  Aber genau da hoffe ich auf eure Erfahrung mit Nachtangeln auf Forellen, ob die sich nachts überhaupt fangen lassen und wie der Fisch sich verhält? 
Vielleicht habt Ihr auch ein paar Tipps mit welcher Technik ich es am besten versuchen sollte?

  Mfg asbasic


----------



## Squirrelina (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

naja stör und karpfen wird denn beißen in der nacht-und oft haben die dort auch gute aalbestände drin.....wenn schönen aal hast und ne nacht mit anderen anglern dort sitzt und schnacken kannst ist das doch in ordnung für 25euro!!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

nur forellenbesatz ist ein wenig dünne,da die forelle doch eher ein tagfisch ist,er sollte besser störe,welse,aale und karpfen besetzen,das würde besser ankommen,oder das nachtangeln ganz sein lassen,ich bin zwar kein puffgänger mehr,ausser im winter 1-2mal,aber unter diesen bedingugen,würde er von mir keinen € sehen.
sascha


----------



## asbasic (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Der hat halt zwei Teiche, ein Forellenteich und einen Raubfischteich. 
  In dem Raubfischteich soll es alles Mögliche geben außer Forellen kostet genau so viel und man darf halt begrenzt fangen. 
  Aber ich hab noch nie auf was anderes gefischt als Forelle und hab auch keine Ahnung auf was ich achten soll.
  Würdet Ihr mir zu dem anderen Teich raten?
  Was sollte ich da am besten für eine Montage/Technik verwenden und auf welche Köder beißen die Raubfische am liebsten?

  Mfg asbasic


----------



## Fr33 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Erkundige dich mal was in dem Raubfischteich drinne ist...

Sind Aale, Zander, Welse und Störe da drinne, würde ich mit Wurm und totem Köderfisch / Fischfetzen dort angeln....

Aber am besten fragen....


----------



## sunny (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Ich persönlich angel nachts nicht mehr auf Forelle #d. Zig mal probiert, nie erfolgreich gewesen. Kann auch sein, dass ich einfach zu dusselig bin, die Trutten nachts zu fangen :q.

Tendiere aber zur Meinung vom hecht911, dass die Forelle eher ein Tagfisch ist.


----------



## asbasic (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Ja genau davor habe ich auch Angst, möchte das Geld nicht einfach so zum Fenster raus schmeißen.

  Also laut der netten Frau am Telefon sind Aale, Hechte, Karpfen, Störe und Zander drin.
  Meint Ihr ich sollte lieber mein Glück dort probieren?
  An welche Stellen sollte ich es am besten versuchen und wie tief sollte der Köder liegen?
  Angelt man die Fische pasiv oder aktiv?


----------



## celler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Ich würde an eine Angel ein Wurmbündel auf Grund legen legen und an die andere nen Töten Köderfisch auf Pose.

Erste Variante= evt ein Aal,Karpfen o Stör
Zweite Variante= Evt ein schönen Zander o Hecht(würde dir dort vielleicht auch zu nem Stahlvorfach raten)


----------



## BeatleB84 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Würde beide Ruten auf Grund legen.
Eine mit Köfi und Stahlvorfach, die zweite mit Wurmbündel oder PopUps. Auf alle Fälle ein Tiroler Hölzl an die Montage, da die Bezahlteiche ziemlich verschlammt sind zu dieser Jahreszeit.
Versuchs einfach mal und schreib dann, was du gefangen hast.
Preis ist auf alle Fälle OK!

Petri


----------



## fishcatcher99 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Hi,
Ich würd dir auch raten am tage zu gehen. Hab nachts noch nie ne Forelle gefangen Aber wenn Aale drin sind dann ist es nen Versuch wert!:q:q:q
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## Stuka1982 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*



asbasic schrieb:


> ... Hab aber noch kein Angelschein :c und gehe deshalb an einen „Forellenpuff“ bei mir in der Nähe, da man dort kein Angelschein zum fischen braucht...



Hm, also bei uns braucht man auch dort nen Schein. |kopfkrat


----------



## asbasic (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

  danke für die vielen Antworten. Werde dann wohl mein Glück an dem Raubfischteich versuchen und dann natürlich hier berichten.
  Fahr heute nach der Arbeit dann in den örtlichen Angelladen und besorge mir die notwendige Ausrüstung. Hab mir bis jetzt immer alles geliehen „bitte nicht gleich steinigen  “.
  Meint Ihr, mir als Anfänger, würde so eine Rute reichen?
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/set-4x4-tele-240-14700753/#AVANTAGES 
Ich weiß die ist sehr billig, aber kann mir momentan keine teure Rute leisten.

  Mfg asbasic


----------



## Alabalik (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Da wo ich hinfahre gehe ich sehr gern Nachts auf Trutten und auch mit recht 
gutem Erfolg.
So zwischen fünf und fünfzehn Forellen waren da bis jetzt meine Ausbeuten.
Und meine beste wilde Bachforelle habe ich vor einigen Jahren auch
mitten in der Nacht gefangen.
An einem Flüsschen beim Aalangeln.
Also so schlecht wie die meisten es denken ist das Angeln auf Forellen in der 
Nacht nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Servus,

also mit der Rute wirste keinen Spaß haben.... für 10€ mit Rolle kannste nix erwarten... aber auch gar nix.

Ruten müssen ja nicht teuer sein, aber wenn du wirklich angeln als neues Hobby ansiehst, dann kauf lieber Einsteigergerät was etwas taugt.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Mit diesem Gerät würde dich jeder Puff Besitzer der was von seiner Anlage hält vom Hof jagen.|krach:

Und erst Recht nicht am Raubfisch Teich damit versuchen#d


Habe in der Nacht auch schon ordentliche Fänge auf Forellen gemacht. Meistens dauert ja ein nachtangeln bei uns von 18 bis 06uhr.

Wenn du Glück hast fängst du die meisten am späten abend die von der Tagschicht übriggebliebenen und so ab halb 4 morgens.


----------



## da Poser (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Tja, wenn dein Budget nur bei 10,- liegt wirst du kaum was besseres finden.

Du schriebst das du gerne mit dem Spirolino fischst, da finde ich die 2,40 einfach ein bisschen arg kurz.

Bei Decathlon gibts dieses http://www.decathlon.de/DE/set-match-start-390-30600654/   Matchrutenset für 35,-€.
Ich denke damit wirst du sowohl beim Spirofischen, wie auch beim Posenfischen mehr Spass haben.

mfg
da Poser


----------



## asbasic (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Leider gibt die Rute http://www.decathlon.de/DE/set-match-start-390-30600654/bei uns im Decathlon nicht. 
Aber ich fahr noch bei dem hier http://www.angeln-shop.de/ vorbei und schau ob die da evtl. ein Angebot haben.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Da du erst mit angeln angefangen hast wirst du IMMER Lehrgeld zahlen müssen.
Wer das selber nicht erlebt hat, geht wohl nur am PC angeln.
Nacht mit Tauwurm ist ganz nett,auch am Forellenteich beissen Forellen nachts am Grund, aber wer hat was gegen einen ordentlichen Satzwels einzuwenden (braucht auch kein Megagerät).
Schaffe dir was mittlemäßiges an, macht angeln doch keinen Spass- verschenke die doch an einen Neueinsteiger aus der Verwandtschaft.


----------



## aal02 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Wenn das Angeln vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit beginnt , solltest du in der Dämmerung versuchen möglichst weit oben an der Oberfläche.Dort sollen besonders die großen Forellen noch einmal aufjagt gehen. Im Dunkeln würde ich einfach ein Wurm ranmachen, vllt kannste ja doch mal ein Aal fangen.

Petri Heil


----------



## asbasic (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Guten Abend zusammen,

  war heute mal einkaufen. 

  Hab mich für diese Rute entschieden.
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/set-4x4-tele-350-30598970/#
  Meine Liste:
  -35er Schnur
  -Ein paar 12er und 14er Karabiner 
  -3x 4er Drillinge Haken mit 40er Stahlvorfach
  -1x 6er Drillinge Haken mit 50er Stahlvorfach
  -1x 4er Haken mit 40er Stahlvorfach
  -1x 40gr langsam sinkender Sphiro -> für eine Grundmontage?
  -1x 25gr Schwimmer -> für Posenmontage?
  -Von 0,14g – 2g Gewichte
  -Mehrere Gummifische

  Andere Köder werden frisch am Samstag gekauft.
  Was haltet ihr davon? Was bräuchte ich noch?

  Gruß asbasic


----------



## BeatleB84 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*



asbasic schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> danke für die vielen Antworten. Werde dann wohl mein Glück an dem Raubfischteich versuchen und dann natürlich hier berichten.
> Fahr heute nach der Arbeit dann in den örtlichen Angelladen und besorge mir die notwendige Ausrüstung. Hab mir bis jetzt immer alles geliehen „bitte nicht gleich steinigen  “.
> ...



Als Anfänger wird dir die Rute sicherlich erstmal reichen. Jedoch solltest du dir überlegen, ob du jetzt nen 10er ausgibst, und in nem Monat dann was vernünftiges holst, oder ob du dir dei 10 Eus sparst und lieber glei bissl mehr investierst.
Ich sag mal so: An nem Forellenpuff bzw. nem Teich, der jährlich abgefischt wird, ist eigentlich nicht mit Kapitalen zu rechnen. Ich denke mal, für den Anfang wird das Set genügen!!!:vik:


----------



## derporto (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

25€ für eine nacht am forellenpuff? wo ist das denn bitte ein akzeptabler preis?ehemals 50 mark für (wenn es gut läuft) eine handvoll besatzforellen?selten etzwas lächerlicheres gehört. bei uns kostet die nachtkarte 12€ an einem astreinen 900m mal 700m kiesteich mit forellenbesatz + natürlichem bestand, sehr gut begehbarem ufer,sauberen angelplätzen.das ganze mit 4 ruten.

an deiner stelle würde ich diesen teich nicht wieder besuchen.
mir stellt sich sowieso die frage wie jemandem das fangen von fischen spaß machen kann, die seit 2 tagen planlos in einem gewässer herumschwimmen.wenn ich einfach nur mal den räucherofen vollbekommen will,gerne.als ernsthafte angelei?nein,danke.


----------



## derporto (20. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*



asbasic schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> war heute mal einkaufen.
> 
> ...



mach nicht den fehler und verdirb dir den spaß am angeln mit minderwertigem gerät.du bekommst für zusammen 60€ eine akzeptable kombination aus rute und rolle.für 10€ kann es nur abfall sein. meine stimme gilt und galt bisher immer dem nicht inflationären, aber doch bewussten kauf seines geräts.ich muss keine 500€ für eine rute ausgeben.musst du also auch nicht.aber wenn du ernsthaft spaß am angeln entwickeln möchtest, solltest auch du nicht mit schrott starten.

ps: ich fische nur noch mit steckruten.habe am anfang meiner anglerlaufbahn fast nur teleruten besessen. was mich im nachhinein einige gute bis atemberaubende drills gekostet hat.

mach nicht denselben fehler.teleskopruten haben einer steckrute gegenüber keinen einzigen vorteil.bis auf die (anglerisch nebensächliche) transportgröße.


----------



## asbasic (21. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Wow dachte nicht das um diese Uhrzeit noch jemand Antwortet :m
  Warum ich gerade an diesen Teiche angle hat den einfachen Grund das ich noch keinen Angelschein besitze, das und die billige Ausrüstung hat den Grund das ich gerade meine Ausbildung abgeschlossen habe und erst Ende September richtiges Gehalt bekomme und weil ich dazu noch mit meiner Freundin vor kurzem zusammengezogen bin, bin ich ziemlich knapp bei Kasse.

  Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## derporto (21. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*



asbasic schrieb:


> Wow dachte nicht das um diese Uhrzeit noch jemand Antwortet :m
> Warum ich gerade an diesen Teiche angle hat den einfachen Grund das ich noch keinen Angelschein besitze, das und die billige Ausrüstung hat den Grund das ich gerade meine Ausbildung abgeschlossen habe und erst Ende September richtiges Gehalt bekomme und weil ich dazu noch mit meiner Freundin vor kurzem zusammengezogen bin, bin ich ziemlich knapp bei Kasse.
> 
> Gute Nacht zusammen



bleiben doch noch 6 std. schlaf...muss reichen

bist du mobil(auto,moped,zug)? ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dein 25-€ forellenpuff der einzige ohne angelschein beangelbare see in deiner umgebung ist.informier dich mal beim angelhändler deines vertrauens über weitere möglichkeiten. vielleicht hast du auch einen angelverein mit jugendgruppe in deiner gegend.als mitglied einer jugendgruppe kannst du auch ohne angelschein gemeinsam mit deinen gruppenleitern an schönen vereinsgewässern fischen.

und nochmal: mach nicht den billig-gerät-fehler.spar ein bisschen,kauf dir anständiges gerät.es lohnt sich tatsächlich.


----------



## asbasic (21. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

ja ich hab ein Auto, kenn noch einen Teich in der Nähe aber dort soll es noch teurer sein bzw. man darf weniger Forellen fangen. Die 25,-€ sind ja wegen dem Nachtangeln, normal zahlt man da 16,-€ für eine Rute und kann so viel wie man will Forellen fangen.
  Haben uns jetzt mit meinem Kumpel für den Raubfischteich entschieden und werden jeweils mit einer Rute auf Grund und einer Rute auf Pose unser Glück versuchen.

Was haltet ihr von diesen zwei Montagen?
http://www.sfv-dietzhoelztal.de/images/GrundmontageSbirolino_000.gif
http://www.sfv-dietzhoelztal.de/images/Hecht_Posenmontage.GIF

mfg asbasic


----------



## BeatleB84 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Montage sehen nicht schlecht aus! Da aber, wie schon von mir erwähnt, solche "Zuchtteiche" stark verschlammt sind, würde ich trotzdem eher ein Tiroler Hölzl zwischensetzen!


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Hol dir ne Jahreskarte für den Rhein, da kannste für 5 Euro mehr 365 mal Nachtangeln im Jahr machen!


----------



## asbasic (21. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Werde ich mit Sicherheit mal machen, aber nicht so oft weil es ca. 180 km von mir entfernt ist. 

  @BeatleB84
  Danke für den Tipp, sollte es dann so aussehen?
http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/tiroler-holzel.html


----------



## Fr33 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Die Jahreskarte bekommt er auch nur mit einem gültigen Fischereischein !!!!


----------



## BeatleB84 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*



asbasic schrieb:


> Werde ich mit Sicherheit mal machen, aber nicht so oft weil es ca. 180 km von mir entfernt ist.
> 
> @BeatleB84
> Danke für den Tipp, sollte es dann so aussehen?
> http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/tiroler-holzel.html




Jup, so verwende ich das ganze auch! Als Vorfach entweder ein Stahlvorfach und KöFi dran, oder Fluocarbon und Mais auf Haar.
Kleiner Tip, um Geld zu sparen: Geh mal in die Rubrik Basteln und selbermachen. Da findest du ne top Bauanleitung für ein selbstgemachtes Tiroler Hölzl. Spart echt Geld!!!#h
Petri dann für die Nachangelaktion und schreib mal, was gebissen hat!!!:vik:


----------



## asbasic (24. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee/Raubfischteich, abzocke!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

  wollte euch mal erzählen wie es beim Nachtangeln gelaufen ist.
  Um 19:40 Uhr angekommen, war der erste Gedanke: „******* ist hier verdammt viel los!:v“ Nach einer Runde um den Teich fanden wir dann eine Stelle, direkt vor einem Gebüsch. Fünf Meter links und zwei Meter rechts von uns, saßen schon die nächsten Angler, war also alles recht eng bei einander. #d 
  Pünktlich um 20:00 Uhr warfen wir unsere Montagen rein, zwei Grundmontagen und zwei auf Pose, dicke Würmer dienten uns zu erst als Köder.
  Als es langsam dunkel wurde, haben die Leute angefangen ihre Knicklickter zu montieren, also taten wir es auch, der See sah wirklich sehr schön bunt aus (fast wie in der Disko). :v

  Plötzlich fing es bei einem Nachbar an zu piepsen, eine Sekunde später war seine Rute im Wasser und viele Knichtlichter fingen an sich zu bewegen. |bigeyes Trotz einer Suchaktion des Rutenbesitzers, wurde seine Rute nicht wieder gefunden.
  So zwischen 23:00 Uhr und 24:00Uhr haben die Nächtlichen Bauarbeiten  an dem nahgelegenen Gleisen angefangen. Das war ein übler Lärm, den die da verursacht haben, das ganze dauerte bis ca. 05:00 Uhr morgens. :v

  Zwischen durch haben wir die Köder überprüft bzw. geändert (KöFi + Würmer), dabei hat sich bei mir die Schnur zwei Mal an der Kurbel verknotet. :v

  Nach der sehr kalten Nacht, hofften wir am morgen mehr Glück zu haben. Enttäuscht und ohne einen einzigen Biss packten wir unsere Ruten um 07:00 Uhr zusammen. :v
  Es wurde von den ca. 20-30 Anglern ca. 5-8 Karpfen rausgeholt, zwei davon waren ca. 50 cm groß.
  Es ging also gar *NICHTS*, außer *LÄRM* viel *LICHT* und *BESOFFENE* Angler. :v


  Das einzige was wir draus gelernt haben: „Nie wieder an so einem PUFF nachts fischen gehen!“

  Mfg asbasic


----------



## celler (24. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

eigentlich brauch man garnicht lesen.

-seite aufrufen
-seite anschauen
-kurz nachdenken
-sehen das nur kotz smileys zu sehen sind


----------



## BeatleB84 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellensee, abzocke?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es unbedingt am Lärm gelegen hat. Wie ihr gesehen habt, wurden Fische gefangen!
Dem Angler, der Seine Rute aus den Augen gelassen hat, hätt ich erstmal ne Standpauke gehalten bzgl. Angelgerät und dessen nutzung. Was du jedoch nicht konntest, da du keinen Schein hast.
Alles in allem solltest du dich von diesem Erlebnis nicht beeinflussen lassen. Mach deinen Schein und befische andere Gewässer. An so nen "PUFF" kannste mal wieder zur Abwechslung fahren!!:m


----------

